# OpenOffice



## Kirby.exe (5. Jun 2020)

Also in OpenOffice gibt es ja ein vergleichbares Programm zu Microsoft Excel. Meine Frage ist die folgende...Ich habe eine normale Text Datei in welcher Ergebnisse für Laufzeit Tests stehen und ich würde gerne wie in Excel jede Zeile am Komma in Spalten splitten...xD Ich weiß nicht ob das geht xD Kennt sich jemand von euch mit OpenOffice aus?

Das Datei Format ist das folgende:


```
Iteration,List Größe,Sortierzeit,k-aufteilung\\
1,19066,131,19\\
2,28405,19,15\\
3,60452,47,18\\
4,79856,136,19\\
5,71370,236,21\\
6,81871,68,2\\
7,62723,16,11\\
8,51107,10,16\\
9,45880,6,10\\
10,34942,7,16\\
11,19140,2,12\\
12,104354,17,12\\
13,53309,161,21\\
14,68765,9,14\\
15,91035,884,23\\
16,23871,5,4\\
17,39983,16,18\\
18,61813,8,9\\
19,37328,16,18\\
20,95968,13,12\\
21,64447,57,2\\
22,84524,9,12\\
23,104310,21,5\\
24,106076,1432,24\\
25,18044,12,18\\
26,59050,11,5\\
27,88176,11,8\\
28,78152,10,13\\
29,52387,687,23\\
30,19416,4,9\\
31,69278,18,5\\
32,66039,11,13\\
33,63193,13,7\\
34,72091,19,16\\
35,89073,20,15\\
36,105599,120,1\\
37,81639,728,23\\
38,68339,7,11\\
39,28043,4,6\\
40,30346,3,10\\
41,15637,3,13\\
42,68645,27,2\\
43,57601,1328,24\\
44,27558,6,16\\
45,108643,119,1\\
46,73940,22,18\\
47,93600,239,22\\
48,59556,19,3\\
49,104596,298,21\\
50,41263,4,11\\
Average Sorttime: 141, Average List Size: 62609
```


----------



## temi (5. Jun 2020)

OpenOffice ist meines Wissens nach nicht mehr gut gepflegt. Ich würde LibreOffice vorziehen.

Wenn man eine csv mit LibreOffice öffnet, dann kommt bei mir ein Fenster, wo man z.B. Trennzeichen einstellen kann. Geht also.


----------



## Kirby.exe (5. Jun 2020)

Ok Danke  Dann werde ich das so machen


----------



## Kirby.exe (5. Jun 2020)

Tatsächlich geht es auch ohne csv xD Einfach den Content copy paste in eine Zeile stecken und dann wird man sofort gefragt um man das in Zeilen und Spalten seperaten möchte xD


----------



## M.L. (5. Jun 2020)

Weiterhin gibt es auch Cloud-Lösungen von mail.com, googlemail.com, outlook.live.com,...  die man sich alternativ ansehen kann.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Jun 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Always code as if the guy who ends up maintaining your code will be a violent psychopath who knows where you live.


ROFL


----------

